# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report - 1/3/03 Ed'd Bait Shop



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions have been improving despite warmer than normal temps and a snow 
cover on the lake. While some anglers are now driving on the shallower bays 
that froze early. We still recommend atv's, snowmobiles, or foot traffic if 
you want to move around some. As for fishing, anglers are reporting fair but 
somewhat mixed success. A few anglers are doing quite well each day, while 
others are struggling. If you aren't marking or catching fish, you need to try 
different presentations and you need to move around some. The best areas this 
past week have been the south end of Black Tiger, out from the East Bay 
Campground, Haybale Bay, Skadsens, East Bay in front of Camp Grafton, the Main 
Bay in front of the Dome House, and Creel Bay. Anglers are fishing the 24-40 
foot depths, or going into the edges of the trees in 12-18 feet. Best 
presentations have been Hali's, Northland forage minnows, genz worms, fat boys, 
and small raps tipped with minnow heads, wax worms, spikes, or perch eyes. 
Walleye fishing continues to be quite good with anglers reporting good success 
in the north end of Six Mile Bay, Bud Bay, Rocky Point, East Bay in front of 
Camp Grafton, Mission Bay, and the south end of Black Tiger. Try fishing the 
rocky areas in 15-24 feet or along the edges of the trees. Sonars, buckshot 
rattle spoons, and small jigs tipped with minnows or minnow heads have been 
working the best. Pike fisherman continue to do well using smelt and large 
minnows or dark house spearing. The best spots are the north end of Six Mile 
Bay, north end of Creel Bay, Walfords Bay, and Bud Bay. Don't forget to weigh 
in your jumbo perch or hawg walleye. Ed's gives away a $30.00 gift certificate 
for the largest perch and walleye each month. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

